
Datomic with Rich Hickey - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TYfcyvSpEQ
======
ryanworl
This should have a (2012) label.

~~~
andyfingerhut
Does anyone know where/when this talk was given? It looks fairly similar to
another one Rich Hickey gave at QCon 2012 on Datomic, with a transcript and
link to video for that talk available here:
[https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hi...](https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hickey_Rich/DeconstructingTheDatabase.md) but note
that the slides and talk are not identical to that one, and that recording is
missing a few minutes at the beginning.

~~~
andyfingerhut
I saw someone else post a link to this same video and they said that this talk
was given at the JVM Language Summit 2012.

[https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/community/jvm...](https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/community/jvmls2012-1840099.html)

